# Is my mix OK?



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I just wanted a little input! I have a mix of: 
wild birdseed
split peas
old fashion rolled oats
100% whole grain pasta (sodium free).

I'm also getting a 25 lb bag of Mazuri blocks this week to supplement.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

In what percentages are the ingredients of the mix?

I reckon you need to add a dog kibble and I would take out the pasta, but other than that it sounds good


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

SarahY said:


> In what percentages are the ingredients of the mix?
> 
> I reckon you need to add a dog kibble and I would take out the pasta, but other than that it sounds good


Oh shoot, I forgot to add that I did put in some cat kibble, it's good quality. I basically put 1 lb of split peas, 2 lb of oats, 4 lb seed, and probably .25 lb of cat kibble and pasta (you almost can't see it).


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, that all sounds good


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

SarahY said:


> Yeah, that all sounds good


Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh I didn't know you could feed split pea, maybe I should buy some. Is it the kind that they sell dry in a bag at the supermarket?


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Tikmio said:


> Oh I didn't know you could feed split pea, maybe I should buy some. Is it the kind that they sell dry in a bag at the supermarket?


I noticed it in the mouse/rat/hamster mixes and heard mention of it somewhere else. I definitely saw the rats crunching on it.  And yep, I only have a Food Lion here and very limited access to straights..so this is the best mix I could make.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

you can buy sacks of split peas from anywhere selling horsefeeds, my mice love them.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I got some raw 'Split green peas'. They also had yellow but I went with green.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

do you put the peas in dry or do you soak them?


----------

